

Moms' smoking in pregnancy tied to girls' (earlier) puberty - danteembermage
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6B253C20101203?loomia_ow=t0:s0:a49:g43:r3:c0.068538:b40010370:z0

======
danteembermage
I wonder if women who smoke during pregnancy are less likely to have a father
present a decade later, which is also related to earlier menarche

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6WH0-4F9737K-3&_user=10&_coverDate=08/31/2005&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_origin=search&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=2d4981841ac90349a8b63bcea25c88bf&searchtype=a)

------
ljf
not tied. LINKED. tied makes it sound like the smoking causes this. that we do
not know.

